# ghostly ship



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Caught this one before boarding the ferry. 
The fog was thick in Galveston today.


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

FANTASTIC!! What a neat shot!!


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

Awesome picture. How did you get that color effect?


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

whoa, is that quirky coming out in you Sandy?  i like it! 

rosesm


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thats a goodin Sandy....Like the color. Good Job!!!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

the green hue is due to the fact that we had fog as thick as pea soup yesterday.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks, I touched up that photo in Picasa2. The true color yesterday was gray. I thought the gray was pretty boring so I added a little green, sharpened, and used shadows.
Without the touching up you can barely see the ship in the original. I got the Picasa2 about a month ago. I really like it. I feel like an artist when playing with a photo.
Here's what I started with.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Nice shot. The ship must be carrying a critical mass of Uranium ;-)


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Very nice Sandy. I actually like the original just as much as the reworked one. They both give very different feelings that I enjoy. Good work.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

The photo isnt there for me. Sandy did you take it off? I'll check later and see if its just me.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Very interesting...I think the cast and the grain (yeh noise) really due alot for the image. Very creative. Almost looks like night vision.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh! I see it now, dont know why it wouldnt load earlier. Wow, thats really a neat effect Sandy. I like the bird too, glad you left it in.


----------

